# New doeling on the farm - eek



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well seemings how some of you are not on my facebook (South Land Ranch TX) I thought that I should introduce my newest arrival at SLR.

SLR has teamed up with Mon Reve Farm in DE and we have brought Flat Rocks Eva D: Flat Rocks Bianca S: Irish Whisper Harry Potter to SLR to start her show career and to be bred out when old enough.










And then here are a couple of my other girls from today .... most of the doe herd -










SLR D Thalia - wants the "fresh water" from the hose -










SLR KA Tears of Niobe - showing her favorite side -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmmmm... old of those things is not like the other ones!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha - you talking about the boer doeling? LOL! there are 2 kiko/lamancha/boers hiding also and 3 nubians behind the smoker eating my hay - lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very sweet! The whole herd looks like they are enjoying life! :thumb:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love the first pic. She is a cutie....


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Love her! And I especially love the picture of all the goats hanging out in the barbecue-like area, haha!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a pretty little thing!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all - SLR and Mon Reve Farm are very very happy with her!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

What a pretty girl! 
It looks like your goats have it pretty rough there :wink: LOL.
(BTW I looked you up and friended you on fb)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

YEAH - my goats are way way way abused!


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

Love that first picture. She's so cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you


----------

